# Favorite Mountain Bike Trails?



## skibum1321 (Jul 19, 2005)

What are everyone's favorite places to mtn bike in New England?

Personally, VT is my favorite place in the world and I think it has the best skiing and biking. So here we go....

VT:
Mobbs Valley/Hill
Waterbury

MA/So. NH:
Lowell/Dracut/Tyngsboro S.P.
FOMBA Trails (http://www.fomba.org)
Lynn Woods seems like it would be cool if I could stay on my bike


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2005)

NY - North and South Lake(Haines Falls),Race trail(Hunter NY)
NJ - Chimney Rock, Ringwood

Used to ride at South Mountain and Watchung Reservation in NJ until they banned MTBs...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Lynn Woods seems like it would be cool if I could stay on my bike



Lynn woods is absolutey nuts, some of the sickest biking around, but the problem is im not good enough to do much of everything up there.  Really wanna get good though because it is only a 5 minute ride from my house  Some of the rocks me and dad boulder on people go off on bikes.  One was about 15 ft high and had one crazy landing :blink:


----------



## SkiDog (Jul 19, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> NY - North and South Lake(Haines Falls),Race trail(Hunter NY)
> NJ - Chimney Rock, Ringwood
> 
> Used to ride at South Mountain and Watchung Reservation in NJ until they banned MTBs...



Man didn't watchung used to ROCK? God shame they keep bikes out now...I used to pull a few night time rides with lights up there even after they stopped allowing it...TEE HEE 

Chimney Rock is a nice tough technical spot...I like a lot and echo DMC's sentiments...

Also NJ Hartshorne in central jersey. I think exit 117 off gsp..GREAT single track all designed by MTN bikers, not "re-done" moto cross trails..or modified hiking trails..

M


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Man didn't watchung used to ROCK? God shame they keep bikes out now...



I grew up in Berkeley Heights - we pioneered that place in the mid-80's..
It was great until shops used to started training there..   They seemed to not care about anybody but themselves..  
I knew it was over when I heard one guy say "Get out of our way - we're training"..

It's downright tragic we got banned there...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2005)

Keep the traffic flowing on this topic.  Thankx


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Chimney Rock is a nice tough technical spot...I like a lot and echo DMC's sentiments...



My friends house backs up to that spot - it's sweet..
I kinda miss it now I live in upstate NY...

But the riding up here is pretty intense...


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 19, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Lynn woods is absolutey nuts, some of the sickest biking around, but the problem is im not good enough to do much of everything up there.  Really wanna get good though because it is only a 5 minute ride from my house  Some of the rocks me and dad boulder on people go off on bikes.  One was about 15 ft high and had one crazy landing :blink:


Yeah, I went there for the first time last week and rode a couple of the trails on the North side of the lake. There are just so many rocks in the trail that it makes it so hard to ride, especially uphill. You have to think about every pedal stroke so that you dont smash it into a rock. And if you have to clip out forget about being able to clip back in. It was definitely a humbling experience.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 19, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




should of went to the south side easier riding, still  not close to easy, but easier


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 19, 2005)

Behind my house and Lake Massabesic Trails in Auburn NH with Dave A...lots great cross-country trails with steep climbing & descending as well as rugged single track stuff that kicks ass   

I must admit some of the single track stuff I may consider dropping into with my skis...however not on my bike... :blink:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 19, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Behind my house and Lake Massabesic Trails in Auburn NH with Dave A...lots great cross-country trails with steep climbing & descending as well as rugged single track stuff that kicks ass
> 
> I must admit some of the single track stuff I may consider dropping into with my skis...however not on my bike... :blink:


Yeah the FOMBA trails are alot of fun. There's some really good singletrack up there. Riding all the trails gives you a pretty good workout for the day. My only gripe is that there are no extended climbs. This is the problem I've found with much of Southern New England biking. It's not quite like biking in Waterbury where you have a 10 minute climb to start off the ride (that'll really get the lungs going).



> should of went to the south side easier riding, still not close to easy, but easier


Well I went to the north side because I heard it was so challenging and I wanted to try it out. If I go back I'll probably do the north side again because I'd like to get better at that kind of riding. I heard that the south side is nothing all that special and is kind of easy.


----------



## nekgirl (Jul 20, 2005)

Kingdom Trails in East Burke, great mountain biking trails.  I highly suggest you give em a try if you have never been there.  www.kingdomtrails.org


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 20, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> ...Lake Massabesic Trails in Auburn NH ...the FOMBA trails are alot of fun...my only gripe is that there are no extended climbs...



I've experienced good climbs at the tower hill area (including the snow-mobile club trails) on the north-side, however it doesn’t offer the charming views that the south-side offers...in a nutshell for a workout ride the north-side and for recreational enjoyment with pleasant birding & lakeside scenery, head over to the south-side...I make it a point to enjoy both sides...


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 20, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> I've experienced good climbs at the tower hill area (including the snow-mobile club trails) on the north-side, however it doesn’t offer the charming views that the south-side offers...in a nutshell for a workout ride the north-side and for recreational enjoyment with pleasant birding & lakeside scenery, head over to the south-side...I make it a point to enjoy both sides...


I just moved to Nashua and am therefore not all that familiar with any of the trails in the area...where is the south side and where is north? I've primarily ridden the area with Long Trail, Fire Line, Deer Run, et al.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 20, 2005)

Exeter woods


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 22, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I just moved to Nashua and am therefore not all that familiar with any of the trails in the area...where is the south side and where is north? I've primarily ridden the area with Long Trail, Fire Line, Deer Run, et al.



I don't know the names of the trails...we ride there 1-2 days a week...Dave A is a fearless leader...

We rode about 15-16 miles last night around the Lake (south side)...besides having a good time cycling we guided a horseback rider into the trail system for a while...when we started at 5:00 there were 3-cars in the parking area...when we got back there were 10-12 cars, however we didn't notice many riders out there...

PM me if interested in cycling around Massabesic... :idea:


----------

